# Dead Deer



## shimmy

Linda G. said:


> Glad to hear you got some response, I was about to provide you with the number to the DNR's pathology office, who WOULD have gotten you a response.
> 
> I would also highly doubt it died of starvation in Rochester, but it's possible if the deer had been injured in some way and was unable to feed.
> 
> Lots of dead deer in the UP, I think, and probably more than a few in the northern Lower. It's been a long cold winter.


I would agree with you Linda. Most of the deer in the area look healthy, a little skin this time of year. Also my neighbor feeds them corn so there's usually a few deer around all the time to compare. I did not see any visible wounds to the deer that would indicate some sort of trauma (cars are the biggest predator around this area) but I'm no expert so I'll wait for the DNR's Report. 

Shimmy


----------



## shimmy

I got the lab report back! The deer tested *negative* for both *TB* and *CWD*!!
But it was very sick...All sorts of aliments but the main diagnosis was, Liver: multifocal necrotizing hepatitis and a plasma cell tumor (24x9 cm) in its neck. So from what the report states it was a malignant tumor (cancer)and likely responsible for the deer's death.

A big thanks to Kristie and Ninja for helping me get the deer to the right people.

Shimmy


----------



## snaggs

That the deer died of illnesses other than CWD or another debilitating sickness like TB. Those two diseases alone account for most of the misery in deer deaths and transmittable diseases are horrible to control. This past winter was a doozie and many deer and other animals had a tough time of it. Some deer in the back yard here did not show the effects however and as much as I can tell only a few did not make it. Auto deaths were not as noticeable this year as in the past but maybe some deer just ran off into the woods to die. Only found two carcasses from last winter and cannot tell if they were auto related. The grass is greening and the deer will have a good feed from now till next season.


----------



## hunter143

Year before last bow hunting i saw a deer that was in very bad shape skinny as you described.I took the deer with my bow and headed to the dnr with it.They told me that it must have been hit by a car because it had a badly infected rear quarter that was abnormaly large.After they did some further looking at it they said that in fact the deer was hit by a car and just wasnt eating and was gonna die anyway...The one I shot was in Lenox Twsp where i lived..


----------

